# Eure Studios



## burnobaby (10. November 2005)

Hi Leute,
Ich bin dabei, mir Equipment für mein "Studio" zu kaufen bzw. bauen. Habe das Glück einen beheizten 9m² Keller mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen! Und ich überlege natürlich, was ich daraus baue!

Also frag ich einfach mal was ihr so in euren Studios an "Krempel" rumstehen habt!?

Sollte, denk ich, ein intersessanter Thread werden! 

MfG Burno


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. November 2005)

Das kommt immer darauf an was du genau fotografieren möchtest. Portrait und Produktfotografie benötigen z. B. unterschiedliche Arbeitsmaterialien. Professionelle Beleuchtung ist aber immer gut.


----------

